# BMW Model Year 2004 Changes (BMW NA)



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

*BMW Model Year 2004 Changes* 
08/01/2003

BMW Model Year 2004 Changes

Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey, August 1, 2003 ... The changes to the 2004 BMW model line-up are
listed below by Series and by model. Please Note: This is a preliminary document and is subject
to change. Model equipment, standard and optional features for some models have not yet been
finalized. Please check with us as to the latest status prior to publication.

*7 Series*
745i and 745Li
* Multi-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 94) will replace Double-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 93) as the
standard wheel, combined with all-season tires. Also available with all-season run-flat tires (a
no-charge option).
All 7 Series Models
* Adaptive headlights, which "steer" the headlights into roadway curves, available as an option.
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.

*6 Series*
* An all-new 6 Series will be available in the Spring of 2004.

*5 Series*
* An all-new 5 Series Sedan will be available at the end of September.

*3 Series*
All 3 Series Models
* 6-Speed SMG (Sequential Manual Gearbox) Transmission will be available on most
rear-wheel-drive 3 Series, when combined with the Sport Package as of 10/03 production. It will
not be available with all-wheel-drive or the 330i Performance Package.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers and automatic headlight control will become standard features
on the Sedan and Sports Wagon - no longer part of the Premium Package (already standard on
Coupes and Convertibles).
* Sirius Satellite Radio is available as an accessory.
325i and 325i Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 119) replaces 7-spoke alloy wheel (Style 96) in the Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not
in combination with BMW Assist.
325xi and 325xi Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not
in combination with BMW Assist.
330i and 330xi 
* Black headlight surrounds and grill will replace titan silver. 
* Lower grill will be a combination of body color and black.
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* 330i Performance Package will be available with the optional 5-speed STEPTRONIC automatic
transmission including Sport and Manual shift modes (does not include 330xi).
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not
in combination with BMW Assist.
325i and 330i - Coupe and Convertible (Available since March, 2003)
* Automatic headlight control standard (formerly optional with Premium Package)
* Revised front-end design
* Revised front and rear bumper contours
* Xenon headlights (low and high beams) now offered in combination with new Adaptive
feature, which "steers" the headlights into roadway curves
* Revised taillight technology, incorporating BMW's innovative Adaptive Brakelights
* Revised wheel designs, both standard and optional
* Revised exterior colors
* Revised configuration climate-control panel

*X5*
All X5 Models
* X5 3.0i and X5 4.4i will receive an update, including exterior and styling changes, as well as a
completely new all-wheel drive system (xDrive).
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not
in combination with BMW Assist.
X5 3.0i
* 6 Speed Manual Transmission will become standard.
X5 4.4i
* 6-Speed Automatic Transmission will become standard.
* New 4.4L Engine with VALVETRONIC and Fully Variable Intake Manifold
X5 4.6is
* Will be discontinued

*X3*
* An all-new X3 Sports Activity Vehicle will be available in early 2004.

*Z8 and BMW ALPINA ROADSTER V8*
* The Z8 has reached the end of its production cycle and will no longer be produced.

*Z4 roadster*
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory as of 10/03 production.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers will become a standard feature.

BMW Group In America
BMW of North America has been present in the United States since 1975. Since then, the BMW
Group in the United States has grown to include marketing, sales and financial service
organizations for the BMW and MINI brands and Rolls-Royce Motor Cars; DesignworksUSA, an
industrial design firm in California; a technology office in Silicon Valley and various other
operations throughout the country. BMW Manufacturing Corp. in South Carolina is part of BMW
Group's global manufacturing network and is the exclusive manufacturing plant for all Z4
roadster and X5 Sports Activity Vehicles. The BMW Group sales organization is represented in
the U.S. through networks of 340 BMW car, 327 BMW Sports Activity Vehicle, 148 BMW
Motorcycle retailers, and 70 MINI dealers. BMW (US) Holding Corp., the BMW Group's sales
headquarters for North, Central and South America, is located in Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey.

Information about BMW Group products is available to consumers via the Internet at:
www.bmwusa.com
www.bmwmotorradusa.com
www.miniusa.com
www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

:repost:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37022


----------

